# Coca Cola Pat. D-105529 Goldsboro, NC



## Blues_Junkie (Mar 28, 2017)

In my research of this bottle, I can find no reference to the Goldsboro, NC embossing on the bottom.  I have seen Wilson-Goldsboro, but not Goldsboro alone.

I understand this bottle should be dated 1938-1951.  Any other information related to it's value and how common it is would be appreciated.


----------



## nhbandit (Mar 29, 2017)

Common bottle according to the Coke guru Bill Porter's book. Pretty tough condition too. $2-$3 maybe if someone needs it to complete a collection is my guess. The date code will be on the side an inch or 2 from the bottom right at the narrowest part of the bottle. I can see it in your middle picture but can't make out what it says


----------



## Blues_Junkie (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks.  I dug this up with an excavator while installing drain tiles.  It was mixed in with bricks that were apparently used to make a makeshift ditch crossing many years ago.  I was surprised it wasn't broken.


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 31, 2017)

Them Cokes can stand a lot of abuse what with glass so thick.


----------

